# Linux + VMware = sicher?



## chuvak (16. März 2009)

Wenn ich parallel zu Windows Vista mit Hilfe des WMvare Players Linux (openSUSE 11.0) laufen habe, müsste ich doch sicher im Internet unterwegs sein, weil Viren und Trojaner keinen Zugriff auf Windows haben und mein Linux-Image nicht verändern können.

Sehe ich das richtig oder bin ich komplett falsch? 


Danke!


----------



## Enumerator (16. März 2009)

Abend!

Grundsätzlich ist es in der Konstellation nur unwahrscheinlicher, dass Dein PC sich etwas "einfängt". Wirklich sicher ist das nicht - mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass "sicher" weniger am Setup als vielmehr am Nutzerverhalten festzumachen ist. Aber unter Vista über VMWare und SUSE zu surfen, nur um sich sicherer zu fühlen, macht wenig Sinn. Wenn Deine Frage also nicht nur rein akademischer Natur war: nimm 'nen vernünftigen Browser und pass auf was du anklickst.
Wenn Du wirklich paranoid bist, schaff dir einen zweiten Rechner an und installiere OpenBSD als Betriebssystem - dann kannst Du mit Lynx wunderbar sicher surfen... ;-]

Nein, mal im Ernst: was meinst Du mit "sicher"? Das "Viren und Trojaner keinen Zugriff auf Windows haben"? Solange Du nicht mit den älteren Exemplaren des IE surfst (keine ahnung wie's um Version 8 bestellt ist), regelmäßig Updates machst und nicht wie ein Irrer alles 'runterlädst und ausführst was dir vor den Mauszeiger kommt, bist du sicher genug unterwegs. In Kombination mit 'nem guten Anti-X-Ware Programm kannst Du das Übrige tun. Und wenn dann doch 'was passiert, ist es eben Pech gewesen - aber für private Nutzung reicht das alles völlig.

Wenn es Dir auch um die Sicherheit deiner Daten geht... dann hast Du (noch) ein echtes Problem, siehe IX-Artikel "Seeming Secure Layer".

Greetz
Enum


----------

